# PS4 an PC Monitor angeschlossen, Soundfrage?!



## Arathas (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine PS4 gekauft und diese via HDMI Kabel an meinen PC Bildschirm angeschlossen.
Am PC hatte ich keine Boxen, sondern Sound immer über ein Headset (sonst zu laut im Mietshaus).

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage (als technischer Noob) wie ich am besten/schnellsten und günstigsten Sound hören kann mit der PS4.
Mein PC Bildschirm hat leider keine integrierte Boxen, also fällt das schon mal flach.

Technisch wie gesagt, kenn ich mich null aus, weshalb ich euch mal wieder zu Rate ziehen muss.

Vielen Dank 
Arathas/Jürgen


----------



## SirBullyyy (11. September 2014)

Hallo,

am besten geht das wenn du ein Headset (Kopfhörer), bzw. alles was eine 3,5 Klinke hat an den Controller anschließt.

Anschließend den PS-Knopf Gedrückt halten und dann bei Geräte einstellen dass der Komplette Sound und nicht nur der Voice-Chat über den Controller geleitet werden.

Ziemlich praktisch, so kannst du eigentlich jede Kopfhörer verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2014)

Ich dachte der Controller hat eine Buchse für einen Klinkenstecker?
Steck ein Klinkenkabel einfach dort an.


----------



## Caun (11. September 2014)

Hast du evtl eine musik anlage oder gleich eine soundanlage  die einen optischen eingang hat ?    Könntest du die ps4  über ein  optisch digitales kabel  an die dran schließen.

Oder es reicht auch wenn deine anlage boxen oder was auch immer  ein klinken eingang hat, dann kannst du ps4 mit einem optisch digi cable  und adapter auf klinke    daran anschließen !


----------



## DantheMan2406 (12. September 2014)

Nimm das, 

mehr brauchst wirklich nicht. Vorallem bist du perfekt abgeschottet und hast ein super funktionierendes Mikro wenn du es brauchst.
Desweiteren kein Kabel das nervig rum baumelt, da Bluetooth.

PlayStation 4 Wireless Stereo Headset 2.0: Sony: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## dgcss (13. September 2014)

Hab zum glück von meinen alten Syberia V2 noch eine usb Soundkarte gehabt. Diese funzt bei der Ps4 tadellos und das Kabel "beschwert" Somit mein Controller nicht.

Hatte im Grunde das gleiche problem wie du , ausser das ich meine PS4 über einen DVI Adapter anschliessen musste *g


----------

